

Of Course Gas Stations Will Use Facial Recognition Tech to Serve 'Relevant' Ads - pstuart
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/11/of-course-gas-stations-will-use-facial-recognition-tech-to-serve-relevant-ads/281118/

======
ctdonath
_GAP Sign: Hello Mr. Yakamoto and welcome back to the GAP!

John Anderton: Mr. Yakamoto?_

\- _Minority_Report_

I'm surprised we haven't seen overt retail use of face recognition yet.

------
pstuart
This is just too creepy.

